

Ask HN: Is there a Kickstarter for political campaigns, and could it be? - mtgx


======
evanwolf
Wouldn't a Kickstarter for political campaigns just be... launching political
campaigns? Or are you thinking of a central hosting service/market?

And what would the political campaign's deliverable be? If I raise this much
money, I will run? Or I will give this to a PAC or SuperPAC or a political
party?

Or are you looking at a currency involving action instead of cash? Votes,
phone calls, endorsements, house parties, and other political gestures could
be a supporter's commitment.

------
27182818284
Sorta. This seems Kickstarter-ish. <https://secure.actblue.com/>

So for example, when a GOP member does something like yell "You Lie!" they
instantly have a money bomb setup for his opponent.

------
nerdfiles
It would promote transparency, which is an initiative/movement we are all
concerned to make compulsory.

~~~
27182818284
It won't promote transparency at all because there are alternatives that
aren't transparent like super pacs, right? If you're worried about being
spotted, you just wouldn't use that site at all.

